# Question About 2.4 Gh vs. 5 Gh



## Tlbaker (Sep 22, 2011)

Although I have and set up my wireless router at home and for friends doesn't mean I exactly know anything about wireless networking other than it works when I connect to it. Currently have linkys 4200 (also how do I get to the 450 gbps?) and have experience with netgear's n600 wireless dual band router which offers both 2.4 and 5 gh bands. Is one faster than the other??

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

how do I get to the 450 gbps?

You would get a wireless dongle that supports 450mbps

5ghz tends to have higher connection speeds as well as farther distance


----------



## Tlbaker (Sep 22, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> how do I get to the 450 gbps?
> 
> You would get a wireless dongle that supports 450mbps
> 
> 5ghz tends to have higher connection speeds as well as farther distance


Thank you!! According to the linksys 4200 that I have it can. As you can see I know nothing about this stuff. I bought this router about 3 months ago.


----------

